# TSH 86. Help..!!!



## Ruban (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi,

I am 32 years old. Fit and fine. I don't even remeber when was I sick last time.

Just cause I have not seen a doctore for a while, I decided to use my insurance for the first time and do a whole blood work.

Surprise.!! My TSH level showed up as 86.

I was shocked but not my Dr. She said she had seen worst and put me on a medication.

I said I am shocked as I don't see any symptoms. I am not over weight (5.8' 165LB). I don't feel run down or tired. I do 10 hours hike on weekend without any problem. No constipation or muscle cramps. Only symptoms I see is dry skin and hair lose.

Well so TSH of 86 does not make sense to me. I re did my test, the whole Thyroid panel. Waiting for the result.

I did some research online but I would like to get some input from you guys.

Is 86 too high? Have you seen someone with that high TSh?

What should be my next move?

Please help.

Thank you,

Ruban.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, fit a while after surgery, my TSH was 121...but I didn't have a thyroid and I was very symptomatic.

Your next step should be getting those other results. Hopefully they ran free t4 and free t3. You'll also want your antibodies run, including TPO, TSI, and thyroglobulin/TgAB. You should also get a thyroid ultrasound.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

That is really high and you may not be cognizant of all your symptoms and this is quite insidious and many of us have just sort of "grown into it" you might say.

Please let us see the results of your other tests and please include the ranges.

Also, you would do well to insist on an ultra-sound of your thyroid. Especially if you are male.


----------

